# Anybody working on 2016 tournament spreadsheet?



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Or did I overlook something already?


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Bubbaette usually post it.


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, Bubbaette has started it. Anyone with tournament dates for 2016 should send them to her.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Going to work on it tonight I hope. Just not too many dates for it yet.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sharon....call Lutes and see if they have thought about it


----------

